# Beware of China's Deception Thru Wall Street....Yes It Is Deep Within !!!



## nononono (Sep 6, 2019)

*Quote from " The Art of War " :*
*( Yes The Chinese wrote it ! )*

All warfare is based on deception.”

“Engage people with what they expect; it is what they are able to discern and confirms their projections. It settles them into predictable patterns of response, occupying their minds while you wait for the extraordinary moment — that which they cannot anticipate.”

“Therefore the master of war causes the enemy’s forces to yield, but without fighting; he captures his fortress, but without besieging it; and without lengthy fighting takes the enemy’s kingdom. Without tarnishing his weapons he gains the complete advantage. This is the assault by stratagem.”


----------

